# 231S Rear Hydraulics



## larryjones

I just purchased a 2001 Massey Ferguson 231S with a Bush Hog M300 Front End Loader. This is my first Massey Ferguson and my first tractor with a loader. I'm still learning how to use the tractor but am enjoying the loader. The problem I have is that I can't figure out how to engage the rear hydraulics. I don't know whether I've got controls in the wrong position or if there is a problem with the tractor. I'm pretty sure the seller demonstrated them lifting and lowering. The front loader had quit working and I had to add 2 gallons of hydraulic fluid to get it back to the max. level.

To get the loader to work, I have to set the Draft control in the Up position and I set the Position control to the Constant Pumping position. My understanding is that these settings would have also raised the rear lifting linkage and that to lower the linkage I would just need to move the Position control to the Down position. But, moving the Position control has no effect on the lifting linkage.

This tractor also has what I think is referred to as a remote wet line. The previous owner had a hydraulic log splitter attached to the rear of the tractor. A small valve handle is used to divert the hydraulics from the loader to the remote wet line. I have included a picture with the valve handle circled. Maybe there is another valve that needs to be in the proper position for the lifting linkage to work.

Thank you,

Larry


----------



## BelarusBulldog

larryjones said:


> I just purchased a 2001 Massey Ferguson 231S with a Bush Hog M300 Front End Loader. This is my first Massey Ferguson and my first tractor with a loader. I'm still learning how to use the tractor but am enjoying the loader. The problem I have is that I can't figure out how to engage the rear hydraulics. I don't know whether I've got controls in the wrong position or if there is a problem with the tractor. I'm pretty sure the seller demonstrated them lifting and lowering. The front loader had quit working and I had to add 2 gallons of hydraulic fluid to get it back to the max. level.
> 
> To get the loader to work, I have to set the Draft control in the Up position and I set the Position control to the Constant Pumping position. My understanding is that these settings would have also raised the rear lifting linkage and that to lower the linkage I would just need to move the Position control to the Down position. But, moving the Position control has no effect on the lifting linkage.
> 
> This tractor also has what I think is referred to as a remote wet line. The previous owner had a hydraulic log splitter attached to the rear of the tractor. A small valve handle is used to divert the hydraulics from the loader to the remote wet line. I have included a picture with the valve handle circled. Maybe there is another valve that needs to be in the proper position for the lifting linkage to work.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Larry


Welcome to the forum Larry. Is there a "Neutral" or "Off" setting on the draft lever? If not, try setting the draft lever in the "Down" position and move the Position lever to "Down" to get the 3pt arm to lower. Sounds like the draft is trying to over ride the position control. Can you contact the seller, to ask their advise? Bye


----------



## larryjones

I finally talked to the seller to find out that the valve handle (circled in the picture) needed to be rotated 90 degrees to the up position in order for the 3pt arm to operate. The Draft and Position controls still don't work as described in the manual. Basically, they both have to be in the up position to lift the 3pt hitch and then moving either one toward the down position will lower the 3pt hitch.


----------



## shona13

Hi larryjones.
The hydraulic three point hitch sounds like it is working o.k. .
Just quickly The position control ,(the draft lever should be all the way up and left there) should be used to control the height of the implement on the three point hitch Example move the lever all the way up and it will travel up to the TRANSPORT position and automatically stay there by moving the lever down slowly the arms will travel down to the position you want and so on .
The DRAFT lever will control the DEPTH that say a plow will cut automatically ,with the position control lever in the( transport position and left there) when plowing slowly lower the plow until you get the working depth you require ,the tractor will automatically maintain the preset working depth.
Hope this helps 
Regards Hutch.


----------



## larryjones

Hutch,

Thank you for the clarification. Maybe it will make more sense to me when I attach an implement that needs to go into the ground. So far, I've only used a rotary cutter and I used the Position lever to raise and lower it. From your description, it sounds like the Position lever controls the hitch position by providing upward pressure and the Draft lever controls the hitch position by providing downward pressure. Is that correct? I've got a few post holes to dig and it sounds like I may want to use the Draft lever to force the auger down to the desired depth.

Larry


----------



## shona13

Hi larryjones.
Unfortunately the hydraulic system does not have Power Down,The three point hitch is raised only By a single acting lift ram ,the hydraulic control valve either raises or lowers the three point hitch,gravity comes into the equation.
When using a post hole auger you would use position control you will find that the auger by design will WANT TO PULL DOWN and you need to hold it back otherwise it will get bogged in the hole and may stall the tractor , depending on the soil you are in you may find yourself digging the auger out so the message is use position control and SLOWLY lower the auger down till you get to know what it likes to do.
again the draft control has a mechanical sensing devise that READS the position of say a plow.
Happy days 
Hutch.


----------



## teedleray

larry, I am trying to hook a log spliter to my 231. Can you tell me the setup on your tractor. I see nowhere to
get hydraulics to my splitter.
Thx
Tom


----------

